# Sponsors and Mathews



## Bobby191 (Apr 11, 2021)

Since Mr. Broadwater’s move to Hoyt, he agreed to a deal with gas to endorse their product and create a signature series of strings….. my question is, are all the actual Mathews shooters (factory pro staff) required to shoot Zebra strings? I ask because I only really see amateur shooters using string other then Zebra…


----------



## Letsgopens (Sep 15, 2013)

Sure they do😂😂😂😂


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

I cant answer your question, but my experience with Zebra strings over the last two years is very positive. I've used Gas and ABB and think the stock Zebras hold their own.


----------



## Cumbo (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes, when they sign Mathews shooter agreement they are required to shoot zebra. Great deal for Zebra, TERRIBLE for the shooters. Lol


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Cumbo said:


> Yes, when they sign Mathews shooter agreement they are required to shoot zebra. Great deal for Zebra, TERRIBLE for the shooters. Lol


With all of the drama connected to Zebra Bowstrings... I suspect Factory Pro's don't necessarily get the same "mass produced" strings as everyone else... If not a specific "version" of string sets... I imagine it goes something like this:

Foreman at Zebra - Hey, Levi ordered a new TRX 38... 
Employee - Ok boss, I'll get right on that.
Foreman - I don't need to tell you who Levi is.... you know how important it is that you don't screw this up!!!!


----------



## Kevin H (Dec 23, 2007)

I bought a bow from a Matthews factory pro staffer once, and asked him if Zebra's were on it. His reply, no pro staffer that he knew of shot Zebra's. They just ordered custom made strings in black and white, and kept their mouths shut....


----------



## Bobby191 (Apr 11, 2021)

Well this makes me wonder… I know of a few Mathews “factory shooters” who use aftermarket strings. Either under the radar or without knowing the requirements


----------

